# Big Buck down 12-31-12



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

New years eve my son wanted to go out before he started to party. Not a bad choice, 8 pt, 16 inch spread G2's over 12 inches. Hancock County Ohio


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

great late season buck congradulations there stll out there i will be out with the smoke pole sat and sun thats a great way to end 2012


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice buck, congratulations to your son!


----------



## buckedup (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats on the bbd

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Wow, there are nice bucks left in Hancock Co.! Congrats to your son.


----------



## bankfish (Sep 3, 2012)

Congratulations to your son, persistence pays off!!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats on the buck , late season can get real good in Ohio !


----------

